# Jumpstart cycling from existing tank questions



## love2fishfork (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a well established 26 gallon tank with lots of fish, live plants, rocks and structure. I just set up a new 60 gallon tank. About 6 weeks ago I set up the new filter in the old tank and let it run and accumulate bacteria. I've added Prime to the new tank and will let it sit for 24 hours to let the temperature stabilize. Here are my questions.

I know I can transfer the filter, plants, rocks etc. to transfer bacteria, but I also know that I need a source of ammonia to keep the bacteria alive. I really don't want to transfer my fish until I know the cycle is complete and the ammonia, nitrates, and nitrites are stable.

1. How long will the bacteria live without any fish or source of ammonia?
2. Should I add ammonia? If so how much? Any special ammonia?
3. Should I just go get some cheap hearty fish and add them?
4. Before transferring my fish should I match pH, Temp, then add them as described in the sticky above?
5. Should I add any bacteria starter products or do I need to?

Thanks


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

love2fishfork said:


> 1. How long will the bacteria live without any fish or source of ammonia?
> 2. Should I add ammonia? If so how much? Any special ammonia?
> 3. Should I just go get some cheap hearty fish and add them?
> 4. Before transferring my fish should I match pH, Temp, then add them as described in the sticky above?
> 5. Should I add any bacteria starter products or do I need to?


Hello! Let's get into those questions:
1.) The bacteria will go dormant for a time before they starve off and die. Aerobic bacteria (the stuff that inhabits your filter) dies pretty quickly (2-3 days). Anaerobic bacteria (inhabits your substrate) takes longer.
2.) There's a Fishless Cycling thread in the New forum, I suggest you read that for dosing instructions. Here's a link:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html
3.) Not unless you're ok with potentially killing fish.
4.) Don't worry about adjusting things in your tank, just drip acclimate your fish before you add them. The thread is at the top of the list in the General Freshwater Forum (won't let me link it for some reason).
5.) I love using Tetra SafeStart to jumpstart my aquariums. There's also ATM Colony that is used and advertised on the AnimalPlanet show Tanked.

Hope this helps!


----------



## love2fishfork (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I do understand the fishless cycle process. Where I'm confused is how the fishless cycle works when you transfer filter media and rocks, plants etc. My thought process was that since I already had bacteria present to breakdown ammonia, and nitrites then if I add ammonia, the bacteria is already present to convert it. And I shouldn't see a nitrite spike because that bacteria is already present to convert it to Nitrate. So I guess I have to go through the process but at an accelerated rate?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Exactly. And the bacteria colony may not be big enough to support a full bio load, leading to a mini cycle.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Here you go love2fishfork, read this, this is why I advocate for fish-in cycle among other things:


Popular Fish Keeping Myths - The First Tank Guide - Common, Generally Unfounded, Possibly Dangerous Myths, Legends, Rumors, and Wives' Tales About Aquarium Care and Fish Husbandry


----------

